# Sclera Contacts



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

There not uncomfortable at all i own several pairs there just a little bit more difficult to put in but thats about it they do have a great effect on people.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

THOSE LOOK AWESOME, freak!!! What a great look...with your makeup skills, WOW!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MHooch said:


> THOSE LOOK AWESOME, freak!!! What a great look...with your makeup skills, WOW!


Thats what i thought too! I forgot that a few months ago, I was bored so I edited a picture of me of it would look like. here it is. not the best editing job, but ya' get the idea.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Zombie_Maiden said:


> There not uncomfortable at all i own several pairs there just a little bit more difficult to put in but thats about it they do have a great effect on people.


Hey Maiden, I was wondering where you got yours from? I've been looking at places online but maybe you have found some good places?


----------

